
To curb climate change, we have to suck carbon from the sky. But how? - mooreds
https://relay.nationalgeographic.com/proxy/distribution/public/environment/2019/01/carbon-capture-trees-atmosphere-climate-change
======
IXxXI
Having destroyed 50% to 80% of carbon sequestering forests in the world, our
first step is to cut down on deforestation (no pun intended).

------
HocusLocus
No we don't need to starve plants. But nuclear energy could do it.

